# Contest for those who cannot Fest (WITH PRIZE)



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Well for you poor folks that cannot make it to the Fest we have a contest.

It will end after I get home from the Fest. The usual one guess per person per day will apply. No Editing. Contest starts now so get guessing.

Simply guess the time of the X Traction that will be the fastest at the Fest on my road course and which body style it is. 

The First place Prize.....The third Fest Camaro X Traction I get. (I'm keeping the first two) 
Second prize... next closest guess.... A members Club Mustang. (When I get them)

Third prize....a Members Club Gold Cuda.

.........And for you Die-Cast guys alternate prizes.......

You can choose either the Slot car (yea yea rah rah) or

First place:The Fest '62 Ber Air
Second place: A Postal W/L Elcamino
Third place: some other car I happen to pick out. (to bad it's free so get over it)

.......And for you Glue heads......

I will try my best to find a fair prize for youz to.

GOOSE CHICKEN �


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

This is the track by the way.









less than 5.000 seconds more than 3.000 seconds is the expected range


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey Goose,

I think you probably told us this before and this is not to help with the contest, although it could. What size door did you use for this track?


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> Hey Goose,
> 
> I think you probably told us this before and this is not to help with the contest, although it could. What size door did you use for this track?


It's not actually a door but it is 32"x60"

The base is Luan the sides are pine and it has insulating foam routered to lay the track inside the foam so no gaurd rails are needed. The Timer is a Ninco and made for 1/32 cars which had to be cut down to fit the HO track. Since the timer was made for the huge 1/32 guide pins accuracy is only 95% as sometimes it will miss a complete lap. But the times for laps that get counted are perfect. Imagine cutting a $120.00 timer just to run it on HO track?? 
Its so light you can pick up and carry it with one hand no problem.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*My Guess*

Time of 4.62, and the body will be a Chevelle Stocker. Wish I could make it in person.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hmmm,
Lets see now--take the weight factor, add the drag, figure the wind resistence, compute the down-force, allow for slippage, adjust for temperature, factor in the refresments, re-calibrate sun-glasses, and there you have it!
I'm gonna guess the fastest time will be with the JL late model Stock car.
The numbers?....4.29--what else  
Thanks Goose, for the contest and thinking of us poor souls that won't be making the Fest this year.
Thank you...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

3.89 Toyota Supra


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

3.33 toyota supra


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

I'll be at Fest this year so I can't play but I must say........that track is too coll! Great work (as usual) Goose!!!


----------



## johnz28 (Oct 7, 2001)

*Contest for those who cannot Fest (WITH PRIZE*

not sure , but camaro ,time 4.26


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

3.987 Mazda RX7 The red one. Everyone knows red is faster 

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## kyoshorunner (Mar 3, 2003)

4.34 sec's with a green camaro


----------



## Cowboy88 (May 2, 2003)

4.118 and a Firebird of course :wave: 

Thanks


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

4.13 and the Toyota Supra.

Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

3.43 with the 43 Petty 72 Roadrunner


----------



## Dave_anto364 (Jan 16, 2003)

4.42 first guess


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Have to have hand surgery otherwise I'd be there, have to remove the carpfrom the tunnel... 3.30 with the Tom Lowe Monte Carlo...


----------



## D-68pontiac (Jul 11, 2004)

4.02 camaro. thanks!


----------



## neo-zen (Jul 1, 2002)

3.66 mitsubishi lancer


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

4.25 with a RX/7


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

4.11, supra (ughh)


----------



## popstoys (Dec 29, 2003)

3.65 buick gran national


----------



## steve45fla (Jan 12, 2003)

*guess*

3.9 seconds


----------



## camaro_gurl (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm gonna guess....hmmmmmmmm... camaro 3.51


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

RX-7 in 3.641


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

how about dodge charger 4.5????

Wes


----------



## Koolector (Jul 3, 2000)

my guess is 3.885


----------



## Deacon (Jul 15, 2003)

3.4 sec., Mustang.

Keith


----------



## Dave_anto364 (Jan 16, 2003)

Second guess. 5.42


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Guess Deux,
3.90--in a Supra...

Now, wouldn't that make a nice engine swap!

cheers


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

2nd guess: 4.345, RX-7


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Supra 4.133

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

3.51 Toyota Supra.

( I know my 351 would be much faster lol...)

Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

4.15 Supra


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Guesses should include the car model and the time, such as..... Edsel x.xx.....

Most of you are right in line. Rice is Fast...


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

RX-7 in 3.327


----------



## popstoys (Dec 29, 2003)

3.63 Buick Grand national


----------



## Cowboy88 (May 2, 2003)

Guess 2

3.89 Nissan R 34

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

3.77 Rx-7


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

4.06--Rx-7


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

2nd guess ..... dodge charger again 5.013

Wes


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

3.82 with Supra


----------



## Dave_anto364 (Jan 16, 2003)

6.42 guess three. thanks


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

RX-7 in 4.007


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

4.11 Mustang


----------



## popstoys (Dec 29, 2003)

3.67 Buick Grand National :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Guess Tre'
4.26--Supra


----------



## Dave_anto364 (Jan 16, 2003)

4.42 - Fast & Furious X-Traction - Toyota Supra - day 4 guess


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

3.93 Rx-7


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hey goose, like the track!

2.98 & RX7

------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

3.57 eclispe


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

RX-7 in 4.11


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Still like that track Goose, sorry I can't make it...are you going to bring it up to Chicago slot show for a little night before racing?


Oh yea......2.99 & Monte Carlo pull back body!

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

3.41 Eclipse


----------



## popstoys (Dec 29, 2003)

3.645 Buick Grand national


----------



## Cowboy88 (May 2, 2003)

3rd guess

The Batmobile in 3.22 :freak:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

RX-7 in 4.29


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

3.73--Eclipse


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

4.69 Supra


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

3.92 roadrunner and 4.95 viper


Wes


----------



## Cowboy88 (May 2, 2003)

4th Guess

Corvette 3.88

Steve


----------



## popstoys (Dec 29, 2003)

3.69 buick grand national


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

4.74 Rx-7


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

cuda 6.21

Wes


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

3.00 & Monte Carlo stocker body


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

4.06 Monte Carlo stocker


----------



## popstoys (Dec 29, 2003)

3.72 Buick Grand National


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

3.01, GT500 Mustang body.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

3.02, GT 500 Mustang


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

3.03, Monte Carlo stocker body


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

3.04, RX7 body


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

3.05, Rx7


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Goose,

Will you put an end to this thread already?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

3.06, GT500....and end this thread and pic me already! 





--------------------------------

www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey guys, Goose already ended it......http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=91088


----------

